# Wieviel Spacer für den Onkel mitbestellen??



## Hurzelwurzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute

Bin kurz davor, mir den Onkel 2 zu bestellen. Hab ihn auch schon konfiguriert.

Soweit so gut. Die einzig verbleibende Frage:

Wieviel Spacer soll ich mitbestellen? Heißt es, wenn ich keinen dazu nehme, dass der Gabelschaft gekürzt wird und ich später keine mehr nachrüsten kann?? 


Bin 167 cm groß.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Unsinn, kompletten Spacersatz mit bestellen. Du hast das nämlich schon richtig verstanden, nimmst Du nur einen oder keinen Spacer, wird der Gabelschaft soweit gekürzt, dass wenn Dir das ganze doch zu tief ist, Du keine Möglichkeit mehr hast es zu korrigieren.

Abschneiden ist immer einfacher als Dranschneiden. 

Deshalb, maximales Spacerkit mitbestellen, testen welche Höhe Dir gefällt und dann den Schaft kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Als Abiturient solltest Du doch wissen, dass sich nicht alles im Leben nur um die Optik dreht  . Mein Bike schaut spätestens nach 1 Std. nach Neukauf eh nur noch wie ein gesprenkelter Dreckhaufen aus 

Mich interessiert auch der (Fahr)-technische Hintergrund, wie sich mehr oder weniger Spacer auswirken.

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich eben später noch Spacer nachrüsten kann, oder der Schaft dann zu kurz ist, bei 0 Spacer.

Vielleicht hast Du mir ja auf das noch ein paar Antworten.

Dankschee

Jürgen


----------



## Koerk (11. Dezember 2011)

Da haben wir ja wieder mal einen sehr konstruktiven Teilnehmer in diesem Thread... ^^


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Du musst es ihm nachsehen. Wenn er grad jetzt Abitur gemacht hat, ist er schon ein Kind der AppleundsonstigeSachenmüssenhauptsächlichcoolaussehen Generation  . 

Da bin ich schon lange rausgewachsen (außer von der Körpergröße vielleicht )

Nee Spaß bei Seite. 

Bin eher schneller unterwegs. Deshalb auch die kleinste Rahmengröße gewählt. Da es aber mein erstes Fully ist, war mir das Spacerthema noch nicht so geläufig. 
Hätte allerdings auch noch 2 verschiedene Vorbauten hier rumliegen.

1. Xtreme Pro mit 50mm und 20 Grad
2. Comus mit 90 mm und 40 Grad

die könnten doch auch als Anpassungsoptionen herhalten wenn ich OHNE Spacer bestelle? Hab auf rumsägen am neuen Bike auch nicht soo viel Lust


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Was meint ihr? Wär Anpassen durch Vorbauwechsel das Gleiche wie mit den Spacer´n jonglieren?? 

Oh Mann, ich bin nur 1 Klick vom Bestellbutton entfernt


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Ein tiefer Vorbau macht schnell. Deshalb fahren Pros und gute Biker ohne Spacer. Alte Leute und Anfänger fahren mit Spacer. (ok, leicht pauschalisiert, Ausnahmen findet man immer)



Oha, da haben wir ja einen Vollexperten gefunden.  Dann erklärt uns doch einmal, warum ein tiefes Cockpit schneller macht? Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey Mik, laß gut sein. 
Denke er zielt auf die Vorderrad orientierte Fahrerposition ab. Kenn das vom Motorrad her. Besseres Gefühl für die Front. Mehr Feedback im Grenzbereich.

Zurück zum Thema:

Frage, siehe oben. Bezüglich versch. Vorbauten.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Totaler Unsinn:







Quelle: Pinkbike

Denke wir können Brendan Fairclogh zu den Pros zählen.  Beim Peat und Minaar sieht das genauso aus, die haben sogar noch Eigenbauspacer unter dem Vorbau.

Jeder soll sein Bike so gestalten wie er will, wenn jemand seinen Lenker mit -5° verbauen will, weil er damit besser klar kommt, super Sache aber anhand der Cockpithöhe auf gute / schlechter fahrer oder Pros zu schließen ist schlichtweg dumm.

Zu Deiner Frage: Ich würde nach wie vor das max. Spacerkit bestellen und experimentieren. Wenn du eine Höhe gefunden hast, Rohrschneider raus und den Schaft kürzen.


----------

